# Celebrity Outback



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

Turned on the local TV news last night and one of the lead stories involved a story that no arrests were made for nudity during the Republic of Texas Motorcycle Rally last month. Seems like someone sent 300 pictures of this occurence to the police and then questioned why something wasn't done. The station began to show a selection of photos with areas blocked out to clean the pictures up for public viewing. And then on the screen pops several bikers with major portions blocked out and in the background, as clear as day, is an OUTBACK! ! ! ! !







So..... who is going to admit being there in the middle of all this????? I'm sure you didn't look...... or participate! ! ! ! !


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds like fun....too bad I missed it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Groovy Baby! It's like the 70's all over again! Shagadelic Baby!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I see an opportunity for MaeJae to tell us who it really was


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK OK ........I admit it, it was us...








I told that Camping Loser he should keep his clothes on.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Chasn said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....








[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> *RizFam*Posted Yesterday, 09:52 PM
> 
> OK OK ........I admit it, it was us...
> 
> ...





Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Out-bikers?????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now THATS funny, I don t care who you are


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Not to self........must put the Republic of Texas Motorcycle Rally on my list of places to go to and people to see (lots of).

My bucket list keeps getting longer and longer. Must work some of those things off of it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Out-bikers?????










[/quote]

OMG! Mae Jae! you are the best! great job! the tears are rolling!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The guy giving the high five to the biker kinda looks like me.... But I haven't been to Texas before. Wait!

GAD!

Is that Hatcityhosehauler?!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That Guy giving the high-five......

*>*

Don't act like you don't know who it is!!!!!

*>*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> That Guy giving the high-five......
> 
> *>*
> 
> ...


*GASP!GULP!Reputations are at stake MaeJae! Even if no one recognizes other people in this photo, EVERYONE will surely know it's me in the red top! Oh no, what shall I do? What if Rick sees this? He'll know I wasn't at Tupperware/Amway party. I'm ruined, just ruined. Please, for the sake of the other families involved, don't anyone indentify THE MAIN OUTBACKER MAN in the front with the horns of EVIL on his head. No Siree, we must not blow his cover.
(and uh,let me beat everyone to the punch...that is NOT me in the white shirt and hair-so there!)*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Out-bikers?????










[/quote]

OMG... I laughed so hard I was crying.
I can't look at that picture without smiling.








MaeJae you are too Funny! That is great!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *GASP!GULP!Reputations are at stake MaeJae! Even if no one recognizes other people in this photo, EVERYONE will surely know it's me in the red top! Oh no, what shall I do? What if Rick sees this? He'll know I wasn't at Tupperware/Amway party. I'm ruined, just ruined. Please, for the sake of the other families involved, don't anyone indentify THE MAIN OUTBACKER MAN in the front with the horns of EVIL on his head. No Siree, we must not blow his cover.
> (and uh,let me beat everyone to the punch...that is NOT me in the white shirt and hair-so there!)*


Doxie....uh....I think you've made a mistake, dear. That would be *THE NH OUTBACKERMAN*. I'm sure of it! Even if he is trying to confuse us and throw us off by dazzling us with those absolutely provocative and awe-inspiring eye coverings. We can see through your disguise OUTBACKERMAN and we KNOW who you are!!!

Horns of Evil - - - - bahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *GASP!GULP!Reputations are at stake MaeJae! Even if no one recognizes other people in this photo, EVERYONE will surely know it's me in the red top! Oh no, what shall I do? What if Rick sees this? He'll know I wasn't at Tupperware/Amway party. I'm ruined, just ruined. Please, for the sake of the other families involved, don't anyone indentify THE MAIN OUTBACKER MAN in the front with the horns of EVIL on his head. No Siree, we must not blow his cover.
> (and uh,let me beat everyone to the punch...that is NOT me in the white shirt and hair-so there!)*


Doxie....uh....I think you've made a mistake, dear. That would be *THE NH OUTBACKERMAN*. I'm sure of it! Even if he is trying to confuse us and throw us off by dazzling us with those absolutely provocative and awe-inspiring eye coverings. We can see through your disguise OUTBACKERMAN and we KNOW who you are!!!

Horns of Evil - - - - bahhhhhhhhhhhh!
[/quote]
Ha! Ha! The Main Outbacker Man is in no way whatsoever being referred to as the Maine Outbacker Man cuz well, THAT one hasn't stepped forward yet! So for the record folks, there is one and only ONE Outbacker Man.....
Eric, The NH Outbacker Man!
Who's the Or, Wa, Idaho, etc....Outbacker Man?? Hello? Anyone?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


>


couldn't have been YOU! you don't have the state of Texas filled in on your map! Good detective work-huh?








[/quote]
Maybe she's just smarter than the average detective and chose not to fill in the state of Texas.....although it sounds like she & CampingLoser may have "filled in" more of Texas than she's lettin' on.....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Out-bikers?????










[/quote]

OMG... I laughed so hard I was crying.
I can't look at that picture without smiling.








MaeJae you are too Funny! That is great!








[/quote]

I was thinking as I was looking at this picture of the two of you...
Ummmm, maybe Camping Loser should work on his "farmers tan" before he 
decides to take his clothes off in public again!!!






















Well unless that is the look he was going for... Some girls like that ya' know!









MaeJae


----------

